# 4+4 pol. P8 passt nicht auf ATX12V 8Pin Buchse



## Caldric (12. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei meinen 1. PC in Eigenbau zusammenzubauen.
Als Netzteil verwende ich ein Sharkoon Silent Storm CM660 Watt mit Kabelmanagement.
Mein Board ist ein Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 mit AMD Phenom II X6 1100T.
Beim Zusammenbauen habe ich festegestellt, das vom Netzteil ein 4+4 pol. P8 Stromanschluß (also 2x 4 pol. Stecker) ausgeführt ist.
Diese Stecker sollen ja zum Asnchluß an die ATX 12V 8Pin Buchse auf dem Board dienen.
Nun passt von dem Netzteilstecker nur ein 4pol. Stecker auf einen Teil der ATX12V 8Pin Buchse auf dem Board.
Der andere 4 pol. Stecker ist nicht mit dem noch freien Teil der ATX12V 8Pin Buchse konkruent.
Muss ich beide 4 pol. Stecker anschließen? Werden also beide benötigt? Gibt es dafür dann Adapter?
Im Anhang mal die Stecker von Netzteil sowie die Belegung der ATX 12V Buchse.

Danke für Eure Hilfe! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cal


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2011)

Der Stecker muss passen, vielleicht hast du ihn nur verkehrt herum versucht drauf zu stecken.
Wenn du nicht vorhast starkes OC zu betreiben, dann sollte der normale 4 polige aber auch reichen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2011)

Sehe ich ähnlich, der Stecker müßte passen. Mitunter muss der quasi eingehakt werden im P4 Stecker, auch sollten Pfeile oder eine andere Markierung drauf sein.


----------



## Caldric (12. August 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber:
Wenn man sich das Bild von der ATX 12V MB Buchse ansieht und mit den Bild vom Stecker(n) vergleicht, sieht man, das es nicht passt.
Wofür werden denn auf dem Board 8Pin Buchsen verbaut, wenn das Netzteil nur einen passenden 4 Pin Stecker liefern kann?
Wofür soll dann der 2. 4pol. Stecker sein, der ja definitiv nicht auf die ATX 12V Buchse passt?
Ich dachte immer, ATX wäre eine Normung, an der sich die Hersteller richten können.


----------



## der_knoben (12. August 2011)

Also nach dem BIld passt der Stecker sehr wohl, und das sollte er auch.

Und ja, die Stecker sind genormt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. August 2011)

Also die Illustration im Mainboardhandbuch ist korrekt, die vom Netzteil aber nicht. Pin 4 und 7 müssten quatratische Stecker haben und nicht diese abgerundeten. Ich würde ja auch dazu raten es nochmal zu versuchen einzustecken, auch mal auf die Polung achten, nicht dass da auch irgendwas nicht hinhaut. Man könnte das Board auch nur mit dem 4Pin Stecker betreiben, ob ich das bei so einer CPU machen würde weiß ich aber nicht, kann aber auch nicht sagen, ob das begründet ist.



Caldric schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, ATX wäre eine Normung, an der sich die Hersteller richten können.



Nicht nur können, sondern sogar müssen - naja das Ergebnis sehen wir hier


----------



## der_knoben (12. August 2011)

abgerundete Stecker passen aber auch in quadratische Buchsen. Nur andersherum funktioniert das nicht. Von daher muss es auch gehen.

Der untere P4 auf dem Bild wir der der Standard P4 Stecker sein. Den kannst du auf jeder Position einstecken, macht wohl scheinbar keinen Unterschied. Nur den 2. P4 musst du passend einstecken.


----------



## Caldric (12. August 2011)

Und was ist mit Pin4 und Pin7? Die sind beim Stecker rund und auf der Buchse eckig. Wo passt das??
Oder geht's nach dem Motto "Das Runde muss in's Eckige"?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. August 2011)

Wie der_knoben schon meinte, die abgerundeten Pins 4 und 7 passen auch in eckige Löcher, sind ja praktisch quadratische Stecker mit abgerundeten Ecken. Sollte also klappen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatte ich auch mal ein NT wo der Stecker so geformt war, dachte nur nicht, dass das heutzutage noch gemacht wird, wüsste auch nicht wozu  Achte aber beim Einstecken dennoch darauf, dass die Pins 1-4 GND sind und 5-8 12V, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## der_knoben (12. August 2011)

Ich hab mir damals für mein Grakakabel extra möglichst abgerundete 6pin Stecker gekauft, um dieses Problem auszuschließen.
Wenn man jetz also den Stecker von oben drauf steckt, dann passt er doch. Zumindest nach meinem räumlichen Verständis, was ich aber als gut bezeichnen würde.
Hast du das mit dem Stecken eigentlich schon mal ausprobiert, oder nur anhand der Zeichnungen als nicht passend deklariert?


----------



## Caldric (24. August 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!
Wie Ihr es schon richtig angedeutet habt "Das Runde muss in's Eckige". Klappt tatsächlich.
Ich verstehe nur nicht warum es hier solche Unterschiede gibt. Naja, es funktoinniert jedenfalls.


----------

